# What species is this frog?



## T1NY (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello, this guy is trying to sell me a frog but he doesn't know what species it is. I've done a lot of research but can't find what species it is anywhere. I was hoping you guys would be able to help out. 
It is definitely one of the smaller sized frogs; about the size of a fingernail. Any help is apperciated, thanks!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

looks like an auratus. If the seller doesn't even know what he is selling I would not buy from them.


----------



## T1NY (Nov 4, 2015)

tongo said:


> looks like an auratus. If the seller doesn't even know what he is selling I would not buy from them.


why is it so small? I feel like most froglets about 2-3 months are already way bigger than that


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

It is an auratus but not knowing what kind means this is a frog that should never be paired up and bred with any other frogs. There are many green and black auratus morphs and it is impossible to tell the difference from looks alone. 
A seller who knows nothing about the frog he is selling should be a giant red flag. Stick to reputable breeders with background info on the frogs they sell.


----------



## T1NY (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you guys for the info..i was suspecting it was an auratus but I guess the size of it made me to believe otherwise but thank you


----------

